# I just bought the ugliest Betta ever! :D



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes! yes i have!

I've been seeing him in the pet shop for MONTHS! Maybe since christmas! Hes lived in a little 500ml or so tub! poor guy! 

despite this he is VERY good condition, no tail bitting or any signs of illness, he looks just fine. I think he is a betta that lives fine in a small space, although he will have a 10 gallon to himself when i bring him home, just like my other Betta's :-D

He is a very ugly colour, and just one. Its kind of yellowey/pastel. I feel SO sorry for him, nobody will ever love him like i do! I had to buy him when i saw his little face looking at me! "bring me home? :-("

Im just waiting for the tank to finish cycling (SHOULD be done by Friday) and then he can come home! I've already payed for him 

Thats all!
Pictures when hes home! 

Thanks!  
Craig!


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see pictures, actually.  I like yellowy/white things, though.

Maybe once you get him in a nice tank and settled in he'll become a little more vibrant.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I would bring the poor thing home and at least give him a 1 or 2 gallon rubbermaid bin >_>


----------



## sidfishus (Sep 13, 2010)

Ooooo I want to see!!!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Pics!!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love all bettas,so i am happy for that one. I have 7 bettas,one of them about 2 or 2.3 y old. I treated him about 1.5 year ago for fin rot. He had it 3 times. His fins didn't grow back completely. He is kind of agly but he is my favorite.


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

LoL We should all have a contest, who can buy the most homely betta & then do before/1 month after pix to show what proper care & love can do for their appearance. The Ugly Duckling Contest.  
PIX pleeeez!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Gud Idea!


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

lol the ugly duckling idea is cute!


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

pictures please!!! at least the little guy has a home now


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I bet he is gorgeous really


----------



## ihave2bettafish (Sep 24, 2010)

wheres the picture?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree~! I want to see him XD


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## eggman123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Pictures would be nice. Can't wait to see him!


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

haha i love how "ugly" fish get so much more love and attention than "pretty" fish


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

So true, celine18!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

HA HA My Female Betta Kitty is a yellowish white fish, but she is my favorite!  I can't wait till you post a pic of your new Betta....


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replys everybody!

I'm afraid hes had to wait 2 days longer since it appears my cycle has crashed! I need to get the parameters perfect before i bring him home so i can feel fine about him.

Pictures soon! thanks for the great response :-D


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

Hes home everybody! Acclimatised and has settled in nicely. He had a rough bus journey home and his water reached goldfish levels! very cold, but then he was in an unheated container for months anyway.

Hes actually quite a looker already, he sure has purked up. He has lovely spots, and is see through at points which looks a tad odd, you can see the LED from the heater through his body!

Pictures to follow once hes settled in tonight! I dont want to unsettle him with my flash.


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

Only have phone pics at the moment  Camera has gone walkies!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

He's cuuute. ^_^


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He looks like he may be a dalmation.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Very pretty fish


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's a dalmation just like Tango (my avatar). Give him time and those spots will fill in. Tango started out looking just like yours.  I love him. He's pretty!


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

he's beautiful in his own special way


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

He is NOT ugly - he is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree, I've seen much uglier bettas, and he's BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Awww I bet all of his 'ugly' came from being sick of being in a cup!


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww, haha thanks guys!

We was very ugly in the cup, but then the lighting was poor. He instantly looked better in a tank with lighting. When i woke up today, WOW what a difference! he really has purked up!

He has ended up on a divided 10 gallon for now, i planned to give him his own but I've had a few neons go down with whitespot from the community tank downstairs so they have taken his cycled home until they recover.


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

he is very beautiful, no one would feel beautiful if they had been cooped up in a small space for who knows how long


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww Very nice looking fish!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Awe,I don't think hes ugly at all! I love his color <3 :] Very pretty betta IMO!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He's a beautiful dalmatian!! I like him


----------

